# smoked jalopeno stuffed olives



## morkdach (Sep 9, 2008)

oh yea olives and yellow pear maters were kick *** along with the chirozo stuffed jalopenoes twice baked taters and some ribs .


----------



## cowgirl (Sep 9, 2008)

Great looking feast Morkdach!


----------



## smoke freak (Sep 9, 2008)

I was lookin for instructions on how to stuff olives with chipotle. I missed something...


----------



## supervman (Sep 9, 2008)

I'm with you. 

I believe if you could perfect the final product you'd have addicts. 

Making sure the olive is not too dry and still able to be kept (stored) in brine I believe it would be a wonderful hit. 

Maybe you just smoke the brine and macerate the stuffed olives for some time to infuse the smokey flavour? 

Mar Toonie pleeze!

Heck maybe smoke the pepper and the brine then stuff the olives with the pepper and macerate in brine? 

Guess I know what ronp is doin this weekend! :)


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 9, 2008)

Wow now thats a fine feast nice job


----------



## smoke freak (Sep 10, 2008)

I was thinkin smoked jalapenos stuffed into olives... Half hour later I realized it might be jalapeno stuffed olives - smoked...Duh...

 Either way it sounds GREAT!


----------



## richoso1 (Sep 10, 2008)

Great concept and Q too, congrats my friend.


----------



## waysideranch (Sep 10, 2008)

Great bunch of fixins.  Nice job.


----------



## white cloud (Sep 10, 2008)

Nice smokatizers


----------



## morkdach (Sep 10, 2008)

i like your idea peno stuffed with green olives or olives stuffed with garlic stuffed in penoes smoked in hickory what ya think on that one


----------



## jbchoice1 (Sep 11, 2008)

I think it's missing the cheese...


----------



## morkdach (Sep 11, 2008)

ok peno stuffed with olive that is stuffed with garlic then peno cream cheese then chirzo wrapped in pig candy sprinkeled with dried onions.


----------



## big game cook (Sep 12, 2008)

looks like a heck of a feast. i love habenaro stuffed olives. bet them were great.


----------

